# Do I need to install drivers when in HBOOT USB mode?



## Fractalogic (May 17, 2012)

Hi there!

I am new to rooting Android phones and I thought I would give it a try with my HTC Desire. I am trying to follow your guide right here: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/HTC_Desire

But I am stuck at step 5, substep 4 where it says "confirm that HBOOT USB PLUG has appeared". I do get to the white screen with three droids on skateboard, but I don't see that message right after plugging in the USB cable. By the way, the key combination to get to that screen is not home key and power key but back key and power key. That's on my phone anyway.

Now what happenes is that the red colored FASTBOOT header turns to FASTBOOT USB when I plug the USB cable in. And also, Windows automatically installs a driver for a device named My HTC. Is this good so far?

Then I noticed that if I highlight the BOOTLOADER option and press the power button in I get to the screen where it says HBOOT USB PLUG and Windows prompts me to install drivers for a device named Android 1.0. Do I need to install drivers for this device also?

How is this Android 1.0 device different from the My HTC device that was installed previously?

Where do I get these drivers? The link in the guide says: http://goo-inside.me...er3.0.0.007.exe

But this links to a file that is no longer hosted on that webserver.

You may also want to know that I had HTC Sync installed on the computer before I started off with the guide. As you know there are a few drivers that come with the HTC Sync. The only thing I have uninstalled is the HTC Sync, not the drivers. I went to Start menu, All programs, HTC, HTC Sync, Uninstall. There was a second separate option for uninstalling the drivers. So, are the drivers already installed? No need then to go hunt for the "HTC Drivers package"?

How do I proceed now? Please advise! Please!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's a working link to the drivers: http://downloads.unrevoked.com/HTCDriver3.0.0.007.exe


----------



## Fractalogic (May 17, 2012)

Alright, I will try installing that.

But just for the record I do seem to have these installed already.


```
<br />
c:\Program Files (x86)\HTC\HTC Driver\Driver Files\Vista_x64>dir /b<br />
androidusb.cat<br />
androidusb.INF<br />
androidusb.sys<br />
htcdiag.cat<br />
htcdiag.inf<br />
htcdiag.sys<br />
htcrndis.cat<br />
htcrndis.inf<br />
text.txt<br />
WdfCoInstaller01007.dll<br />
```


----------



## Fractalogic (May 17, 2012)

I had the USB cable connected to a USB hub in my computer monitor, and I noticed that there is an exclamation mark for one of the USB mass storage devices under USB controllers group in the Device Manager. There is normally no exclamation mark for this device. So I figured I would try connecting it directly to the back of the computer but it didn't make any difference.

I have now uninstalled the HTC drivers I had and installed these new ones. I took a snapshot (with beyond compare) of the old directory before uninstalling the drivers and compared to the new drivers, and there's a slight difference in size and modified date on some of the files. Some files are also named little differently.


```
<br />
C:\Program Files (x86)\HTC\HTC Driver\Driver Files\Vista_x64>dir /b<br />
androidusb.cat<br />
androidusb.INF<br />
androidusb.sys<br />
htcnprot.cat<br />
htcnprot.inf<br />
htcnprot.sys<br />
htcrndis.cat<br />
htcrndis.inf<br />
WdfCoInstaller01007.dll<br />
```
However, these new drivers didn't make any difference. The device Android 1.0 is still missing drivers. I did try to update them manually from Device Manager and let the driver update tool look for drivers in the directory above. It just said that no drivers were found.

Is it safe to skip this part? Do I even need the drivers for the Android 1.0 device?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I actually don't know much about drivers and everything. I haven't used windoze in a long time, don't have to worry about all this driver stuff on linux. If you can't get it working, just try on a linux live cd.


----------

